# RESCUE: Allentown, PA: RESOLVED!!



## Haley (Apr 18, 2007)

I received this via email. If anyone can help, please pm me for more info.:

They are all male, about 8 months old, New Zealand Whites, and theyhave been practice "patients" for students at a veterinary tech schoolin the Allentown, PA. area. The animals are no longer needed once theschool's semester is over on Friday, 4/20/07. Homes have been found forall of the animals except for 4 of the rabbits, and, according to oneof the students, the rabbits will be donated to a croc farm in thePoconos if no homes have been found for them (!!). 

Many of the students, have adopted animals from the school, and homeshave been found for all except these 4 rabbits. All are healthy and areaccustomed to being handled by the students. 

EDITED TO ADD: They are not neutered.


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2007)

that is so sad

i wish i lived closer

i could totally fit a foster or 2 here


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I hope they can be saved.

I wish I still lived in New York, I'd be closer to them!



What about contacting a rescue in the area to see if they can take them?


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Pipp (Apr 18, 2007)

We have lots of members in PA. I'msure somebody can take them at least temporarily until we can work ongetting them placed elsewhere. 

(I can't imagine a vet school giving rabbits to a croc farm, that'slike giving cats to coyotes). :shock: Hopefully it's just ascare tactic to getsome panic-driven actionunderway. (Which works!)

Maybe JAK in her spiffy new digs or maybe Bluebirdor anotherbreeder with extra space can house them for awhile?

We can send emails to all of the PA members.

Hope this works!








sas :clover:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a friend in another list that is in PA. Is it ok to pass this along to her?


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2007)

oh yeah, cross post please!

I heard about this through bunderground, so Im hoping someone in thatarea will step up. I was too tired last night, but I can sendout pms to PA members today, as well as email the HRS/rabbit rescuesout that way.

I think this is insane as well (and I hope just a way to get peoplescared enough to help). I just cant believe a vet school would condonethis. What is this saying to future vetsabout the value of arabbit's life? Its really sad.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

Sent it to her.


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2007)

GOOD NEWS!

Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary here in MI offered to take the buns, butwhen they contacted the girl in charge of rehoming them they found outthey have all found homes!

Thanks so much for everyone's help!

Haley


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

YES! 

Um can I copy this and let people know?:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2007)

of course!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 18, 2007)

Great news!!

:elephant:


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2007)

haley

i am so happy that they are adopted

i just told my roommate and she was ready to take a road trip to get them!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2007)

Yaay! :woohoo



I am SO happy to hear this!:happydance




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------

